# Quetions About Bahrain.



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Buddies.

i Have few questions about bahrain

1) what type of visas are available in Bahrain for jobs?
2) can we go to bahrain on tourist visa search a job, then apply for work visa like dubai?
3) can we apply for a work visa with out a job offer from india?

Thanks.


----------

